
Summon Up Remembrance: Mnemotechnics and the Visualization of Memory - Hooke
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/summon-remembrance
======
dr_dshiv
Great article, but I was bummed it didn't cover Giordano Bruno. Most famous
for getting burned at the stake in 1600 for his ideas. He wrote:

"I got me such a name that King Henry III summoned me one day to discover from
me if the memory which I possessed was natural or acquired by magic art. I
satisfied him that it did not come from sorcery but from organised knowledge;
and, following this, I got a book on memory printed, entitled The Shadows of
Ideas, which I dedicated to His Majesty. Forthwith he gave me an Extraordinary
Lectureship with a salary."

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giordano_Bruno](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giordano_Bruno)

------
SpaceManNabs
This is an incredible summary in the history of the art of memory. Into
mnemonic history, and the Chinese medicine hand mnemonic is new to me.

Funny how until recently, study of the art of memory was increasingly
designated as occult, with periods of resurgence.

Also amazing how thin is the line between what most people would consider
writing and techniques such as the lukasa. Viewed through this lens, math is
both a language and remembrance technique for scientists and other
practitioners.

